# Nano Light Help: Aquatic Nature Cocoon 7 or 6



## jonny_ftm (11 Jun 2009)

Hi,

I'm nearly starting a new nano aquarium. I was about to get a Dennerle Nano Cube 30L, then, I saw those Aquatic Nature Cocoon aquariums
http://www.aquatic-nature.be/2eng_cocoon.html

It will be Flourite Black Sand based for shrimps only, and maybe later some microrasbora fish

I ordered the lights: 2x11W Arcadia Arc Pod (G23 fluorescent bulbs). I liked their W shaped reflector

Now, with 22W, should I be better with a 31L (Cocoon 6: 40x26x30 cm) or a 43L (Cocoon 7: 45x30x32 cm)? It will be high planted aquarium using excel. 22W splitted in 2 bulbs with 2 reflectors looks good, but will it grow all I like in the cocoon 7 or it will be really too low?

Many thanks for your feedback


----------



## Garuf (12 Jun 2009)

When my nano was running I was using 36w (2 x18) over a 11" cube (4.5 gallons) and I found I could grow anything and with some speed, to slow things down I removed one of the lights and fully expected everything to melt what I found was everything got healthier, the tank contained all high light plants, blyxa, hc, rotalla. All grew and grew well. 22W would be plenty over any of those tanks. Just make sure you get your co2 and dosing right straight away.


----------



## vauxhallmark (12 Jun 2009)

Where are you going to buy your Aquatic Nature aquarium from? Are there UK dealers, or will you be ordering from Europe?

Mark


----------



## jonny_ftm (12 Jun 2009)

Many thanks for the help,

I could specify that the cocoon 6 is an 8 gal rectangular tank and the cocoon 7 is a 11 gal rectangular tank

So, 22W consiting of 2x11W arcpod lamps with dedicated W shaped reflectors would be enouf for a 11gal tank to carpet HC for example?

I live in Europe/outside UK and will be ordering them from a local shop here. I will get the tank only, and use my own light/filter setup

I have to order the tank tuesday, so please confirm my setup

Many thanks


----------



## Garuf (12 Jun 2009)

Could you please add your location to your profile?

Yeah, as long as your flow and co2 are good 22w is plenty. I had a 45x30x30 and loved the dimensions, I did struggle getting enough flow with my old filter, make sure you aim for at least 700lph.


----------



## Garuf (12 Jun 2009)

I personally don't like the light the light arcadia gives, a pair of 11W or 18W superfish or wave lamps would be a better option in my opinion.


----------



## jonny_ftm (13 Jun 2009)

Thanks for the help,

I'll give it a 22W try so and see. I'll be using my old Eheim Pro 2224, rated 700 lph.
No CO2 but Excel to start. If I have too much problems with Excel, I'll go CO2

About the Arcpod, Superfish doesn't have dedicated lighting, only full equipped nano aquariums that I don't like the style of their Aqua-40 or Wavebox 45. Furthermore, they are both equipped with G23 lights, just like the arcpod.

Hopefully, the dedicated W shaped reflectors will make the ligh more than enough

I'll let you know when I set it up


----------

